# What exactly is an afghan please?



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, they are throws. Unfortunately the name has changed its perception over time, but we have to admit the name throw is rather boring and less exotic.


----------



## carolmyra (Sep 23, 2014)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


This is a term my grandmother used and, yes, it refers to a crocheted or knitted throw. Do not know the origin of the word. I have changed my vocabulary for this item and now call it a throw for the reason you have stated.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Afghans were called afghans long before we were politically correct, and had no reason to associate the throw or blanket with anything negative.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Afghans were called afghans long before we were politically correct, and had no reason to associate the throw or blanket with anything negative.


Besides not all Afghans are terrorists. There are mothers, kids, uncles, aunts, grandmothers, grandfathers etc. who are Afghans.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

And Afghanistan isn't really part of the Middle East.... Wikipedia is interesting on the subject

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_(blanket)


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Of course, but dont start getting political, I just wanted to know about the throw, and you must admit that we dont hear much about the nice law abiding people anywhere, they dont make the news


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're homophones! Like many other words in the English language! The blanket's term refers to a knitted or crocheted throw and has had that name for many, many years. There's no reason to not use the word, unless you personally don't want to. Then simply dont.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're homophones! Like many other words in the English language! The blanket's term refers to a knitted or crocheted throw and has had that name for many, many years. There's no reason to not use the word, unless you personally don't want to. Then simply dont.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

nananan22 said:


> They're homophones! Like many other words in the English language! The blanket's term refers to a knitted or crocheted throw and has had that name for many, many years. There's no reason to not use the word, unless you personally don't want to. Then simply dont.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macylew (Mar 15, 2013)

I actually thought they were different sizes of "blankets"; the throw being smaller and the afghan larger. Maybe that's just my perception? Anyway, they're not my fastest project, but fortunately my MIL likes to knit them on the smaller side, like lap-robes, and we have several of those for the cold Buffalo winters! Whatever they are, they're MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Macylew, it makes sense that it is all down to describing size. I'm a great believer in anything that keeps the heating bills down! Thanks again


----------



## DeeMac (Jan 23, 2014)

How things have changed! Here in Australia, in South Australia in particular, in the late 1800's the 'outback' was only accessible by camel and the camels and their handlers came from the general region of Afghanistan. They were the life blood of the area and for many years people in remote areas relied on the camels and the Afghans to bring essential supplies.
The famous train that runs from Adelaide to Alice Springs through the 'red heart' of Australia is known as the Ghan in honour and memory of these hardy souls.
On a personal note my grandparents use to tell me of the Afghans who travelled with a horse and wagon to the remote farms in more temperate areas. My grandfather bought my grandmother's engagement ring from the travelling 'Afghan' who roamed the area around Victor Harbor. They always had a travel rug over their knee which they wrapped around themselves when they camped out over night. Maybe that was an Afghan rug!


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry you have that image of Afghan people. if you are lucky enough to know some one day you will find you are completely mistaken


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides not all Afghans are terrorists. There are mothers, kids, uncles, aunts, grandmothers, grandfathers etc. who are Afghans.


I had an Afghan boyfriend years ago-a real gentleman in all respects.
Incidentally I would have described an 'afghan' in the 60s as a long sheepskin jacket with embroidered embellishment.I would have liked one but couldn't afford it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1960-s-Original-Vintage-Afghan-Sheepskin-Coat-Embroidered-With-Grey-Silk-Thread-/151455664444?pt=UK_Women_s_Vintage_Coats_Jackets&hash=item234376093c


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

flohel said:


> Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


Amen to that!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

This has been interesting to read. So many different opinions. Seems sad that we have taken so many words and given th bad connotations. I came from a generation where the word "gay" still meant happy. It seems being "politically correct" is making the world politically divisive. For me an Afghan will be a person from a distant country and an afghan a very large throw and now I'm going to look up how the afghans got their name. In the meantime I like to think of DeeMac's explanation as a warm and happy reason for the name.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello all, per what I found on the Internet an afghan is called by that name because they were the first people to make them. They were usually decorative in nature. Sadly, throw came to be because when afghans got dirty or too raggedy they were thrown away. Which way would you prefer you wonderfully handmade small blanket be referred to?


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello Kleiner- I do know some afghans, my old neighbours were from Kabul, can we get back to the blanket please?


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

flohel said:


> Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


Amen to that!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Afghans were called afghans long before we were politically correct, and had no reason to associate the throw or blanket with anything negative.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

kleiner said:


> Sorry you have that image of Afghan people. if you are lucky enough to know some one day you will find you are completely mistaken


Our local fruit and vegie shop is owned and run by an Afghan family, they are Hazaras. Their shop is being threatened with closure by Coles and the whole community have rallied behind Romat and his family, fighting for the shop to remain open. There was a petition circulated which collected over 8,000 signatures in little over two weeks. The family are beautiful, friendly people. I have found this to be the case with many other Afghan family I know. Not all people from Afghanistan are Taliban, there are many different tribes in Afghanistan. Some people seem to have a very negative image of the Afghan people, unfortunately. Coles is not backing down but the community is fighting them and will continue to stand behind Romat and his family.

The outback of Australia was opened up by the Afghan camel drivers in the 1800s. I believe there are still descendents of these camel drivers living in and around Alice Springs today. They were hard working and honest men who did a lot to help establish Australia.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Viwstitcher said:


> Hello all, per what I found on the Internet an afghan is called by that name because they were the first people to make them. They were usually decorative in nature. Sadly, throw came to be because when afghans got dirty or too raggedy they were thrown away. Which way would you prefer you wonderfully handmade small blanket be referred to?


Its an interesting theory, but arent they called throws just because you throw them over things like chairs and sofas?


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

Since the 1800's afghan has been used in reference to the often colorful throws crocheted or knitted for keeping warm. This is mainly due to the fact many carpets and other textiles originating from Afghanistan were colorful.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

This has gotten so off topic and it is ashame. There are good Afghan people and there are beautiful Afghan blankets.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

DeeMac said:


> How things have changed! Here in Australia, in South Australia in particular, in the late 1800's the 'outback' was only accessible by camel and the camels and their handlers came from the general region of Afghanistan. They were the life blood of the area and for many years people in remote areas relied on the camels and the Afghans to bring essential supplies.
> The famous train that runs from Adelaide to Alice Springs through the 'red heart' of Australia is known as the Ghan in honour and memory of these hardy souls.
> On a personal note my grandparents use to tell me of the Afghans who travelled with a horse and wagon to the remote farms in more temperate areas. My grandfather bought my grandmother's engagement ring from the travelling 'Afghan' who roamed the area around Victor Harbor. They always had a travel rug over their knee which they wrapped around themselves when they camped out over night. Maybe that was an Afghan rug!


Wouldn't it be interesting if that's the origin of the word! Thank you for sharing this interesting piece of history.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Yamyam said:


> Its an interesting theory, but arent they called throws just because you throw them over things like chairs and sofas?


A rose by any other name. Seems you were the one asking questions and yet you don't want an answer.

BTW there is a charity called Afghans for Afghans. They require wool be used.

http://www.afghansforafghans.org/


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

skeever4298 said:


> This has gotten so off topic and it is ashame. There are good Afghan people and there are beautiful Afghan blankets.


It is not off topic. It's explaining the origin of the blanket and correcting misinformation that all Afghans are terrorists. Please read from the beginning to get the whole picture of the topic.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/afghan


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sorry you have a negative reaction to the word Afghan. Understandable I guess due the unfortunate turn of events which led to the Taliban infesting the country.
If you enjoy reading, I'd like to suggest the book : "Kite Runner". An insightful look into what was, and is Afghanistan by a physician who grew up there and lived the changes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm sorry you have a negative reaction to the word Afghan. Understandable I guess due the unfortunate turn of events which led to the Taliban infesting the country.
> If you enjoy reading, I'd like to suggest the book : "Kite Runner". An insightful look into what was, and is Afghanistan by a physician who grew up there and lived the changes.


He has a sequel doesn't he. I can't remember the name of it. I'll run over to amazon and be right back. LOL

Here ya go:

http://khaledhosseini.com/


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Our local fish and chip shop is run by two Kurd s who come from Afghan and they make the best fish and chips ever, cook them fresh for everyone, lovely couple of men.

Khaled Hosseini's books are lovely but sad to see what the ordinary people have to live under.

Coming back to Afghan blankets I thought they where called by this name because of the wonderful colours and designs that that nation used to make their blankets and rugs.

If you look at the lovely Afghans Juneperk makes you can see all the wonderful patterns


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Our local fish and chip shop is run by two Kurd s who come from Afghan and they make the best fish and chips ever, cook them fresh for everyone, lovely couple of men.
> 
> Khaled Hosseini's books are lovely but sad to see what the ordinary people have to live under.
> 
> ...


Just as stated in #3 "non capitalized usage" definition in the link I gave--like Oriental rugs which use different patterns and colors the Afghan inspired ones were so named for Westerners to categorize them. Just like the Persian rugs which was a way to describe the area they came from. Countries and borders came much later with the advent of the Western invasion/influences/colonial boundaries. That is why many from the British Empire use the expression "rug" since that is what inspired the throws/lap blankets/afghans of today.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


Do you find the term China - referring to dishes - odd, since there's so much trouble in that country? 

Often the easiest and best way to find the answer to a question is to look it up yourself. Here's the description of an afghan from Wikipedia. The term has been used for a knitted or woven blanket since the 1800s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_(blanket)

There is also a crochet stitch called the afghan stitch, which has recently been renamed Tunisian Crochet. It uses a long crochet hook and stitches run along the hook, and are worked off. It's a different method than standard crochet.

English-speaking countries have their own definitions for common things.

In the UK, you ride in lifts, in the US we have elevators - lifts are inserts to put in shoes. In the UK you live in flats, in the US we live in apartments and wear flats - they women's shoes that have a low heel. The list goes on and on and on. 

Here's a list of the difference in knitting & crochet terms between US and UK.

http://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

this is Wikipedia...
The word "afghan" refers to the country of Afghanistan. The coverlet was originally produced by the Afghans. The use of "afghan" in the English language goes back to 1833, when Thomas Carlyle mentioned it in his "Sartor Resartus."[3] The first mention of the word referring to the woven rug was in 1877.[4][5]


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Afghan, either people or a knitted or crocheted covering. Taliban = monsters of the worst kind.
Please, can we all just let it go?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm sorry you have a negative reaction to the word Afghan. Understandable I guess due the unfortunate turn of events which led to the Taliban infesting the country.
> If you enjoy reading, I'd like to suggest the book : "Kite Runner". An insightful look into what was, and is Afghanistan by a physician who grew up there and lived the changes.


Great book. :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Over here we eat afghans!

They are biscuits (cookies), the principal flavouring ingredients are cocoa and cornflakes and they are iced with chocolate icing and topped with half a walnut.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Over here we eat afghans!
> 
> They are biscuits (cookies), the principal flavouring ingredients are cocoa and cornflakes and they are iced with chocolate icing and topped with half a walnut.


We also make the here in Oz. We gave you the possums and you gave us he Afghan biscuits. I think we ended up in front.


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Afghans were called afghans long before we were politically correct, and had no reason to associate the throw or blanket with anything negative.


 AMEN!!! so sick and tired of the "politically correct" B..L S..T!! "afghans" were "afghans" long before any of us even HEARD of the place....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes they are throws, blankets, bed covers whatever you want them to be. Smaller ones just to cover your lap are sometimes referred to as lapghans.


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Our local fish and chip shop is run by two Kurd s who come from Afghan and they make the best fish and chips ever, cook them fresh for everyone, lovely couple of men.
> 
> Khaled Hosseini's books are lovely but sad to see what the ordinary people have to live under.
> 
> ...


 The people would be from "Afghanistan", not "Afghan"....


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I am tired of getting negative reactions from people who are self appointed to call out others every time they use a word from their own personal history and background that has become politically questionable. I resent when someone who knows me and/or I love does this. In our world today, things change so quickly, and from one location to another, it is impossible to keep up with everyone's definition of "politically correct." For gosh sake, let it go already. Stop interrupting conversation to rudely point out that someone used a word you think is politically incorrect. It is intention that counts. It is relationships and the sharing of conversation that counts. There is nothing that will spoil relationships and conversation more quickly than a person who righteously feels the need to call out family, friends and anyone for that matter, for using a word they think is politically incorrect. It is insulting. At least let the person finish their thought, think about their intent and if you still feel it necessary to point it out, do it in a kind way as the start of another topic instead of making yourself feel superior and the speaker feel bad because they may have unintentionally offended you. If you think about it, isn't calling someone out like that actually bullying? If it is more important to make yourself feel superior than actually finish the conversation taking place, than by all means, ruin the conversation and the relationship. Again, I say, think of the intent.
Disclaimer: This is not directed at anyone in particular in this conversation so don't take it that way. It is just a commentary in general on the act of calling people out for being politically incorrect in the middle of a conversation where the intent of the conversation has been intentionally misconstrued. Was that politically correct?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Here in Australia they are a rug, I never heard of an Afghan (meaning rug) until I came onto this site.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

valericz said:


> AMEN!!! so sick and tired of the "politically correct" B..L S..T!! "afghans" were "afghans" long before any of us even HEARD of the place....


We alway had the 'Ghan' train. The line followed the old route taken by the Afghan camel drivers. In the beginning it was not the post train it is today and it followed a slightly different route for some parts of the journey to the shorter route taken today, so I guess we in Oz have always know who the Afghans were and where Afghanistan is on the map. Perhaps we study history and geography to a greater depth in my neck of the woods.

The British could not conquer Afghanistan when they invaded India and made it part of the British Empire, nor could the Russians succeed in their invasion in the 1980s. Alexander the Great and Genghis Khan did.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

PaulaP said:


> I am tired of getting negative reactions from people who are self appointed to call out others every time they use a word from their own personal history and background that has become politically questionable. I resent when someone who knows me and/or I love does this. In our world today, things change so quickly, and from one location to another, it is impossible to keep up with everyone's definition of "politically correct." For gosh sake, let it go already. Stop interrupting conversation to rudely point out that someone used a word you think is politically incorrect. It is intention that counts. It is relationships and the sharing of conversation that counts. There is nothing that will spoil relationships and conversation more quickly than a person who righteously feels the need to call out family, friends and anyone for that matter, for using a word they think is politically incorrect. It is insulting. At least let the person finish their thought, think about their intent and if you still feel it necessary to point it out, do it in a kind way as the start of another topic instead of making yourself feel superior and the speaker feel bad because they may have unintentionally offended you. If you think about it, isn't calling someone out like that actually bullying? If it is more important to make yourself feel superior than actually finish the conversation taking place, than by all means, ruin the conversation and the relationship. Again, I say, think of the intent.
> Disclaimer: This is not directed at anyone in particular in this conversation so don't take it that way. It is just a commentary in general on the act of calling people out for being politically incorrect in the middle of a conversation where the intent of the conversation has been intentionally misconstrued. Was that politically correct?


Your point being that you would rather let ignorance prevail than point out that someone is incorrect in what they have said. Someone equated people from Afghanistan with the Taliban. The Taliban are but one group from Afghanistan. The Taliban is an Islamic fundamentalist political movement in Afghanistan, they do not represent all the different people from Afghanistan. So, according to you this person should have been allowed to continue to voice their incorrect opinion and no one should correct them? The poster was definitely politically incorrect and insulting to the people of Afghanistan. You say it is the intention that counts, well what was the poster's intention when she posted those remarks equating the people from Afghanistan with a fundamentalist Islamic political group? You resenet it when someone does this to you? You resent it when you are told you are incorrect? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I read Louisa Mae Alcott's "Eight Cousins" and "Rose in Bloom" when I was a child. In one of these 19th century books Rose is knitting an afghan. Hers must have been done in strips, because her cousin Mac was knitting a stripe for it.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


when i first joined and was reading about Afghans the only Afghan i knew was the Afghan hound dog,


----------



## deniseell (Jan 23, 2013)

I find nothing hateful in this discussion. We all need to hear from each other if we are inadvertently speaking in ways that perpetuate negative stereotypes.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Of course, but dont start getting political, I just wanted to know about the throw, and you must admit that we dont hear much about the nice law abiding people anywhere, they dont make the news


 What next??!! Your first mistake is an Afghan is spelled with a capital A and the blanket lower class a. Are we going to change the names of everything due to the changing world? Me thinks NOT! Where did cowl, shrug, moebius scarf etc. originate? Who cares? Maggie


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

nananan22 said:


> They're homophones! Like many other words in the English language! The blanket's term refers to a knitted or crocheted throw and has had that name for many, many years. There's no reason to not use the word, unless you personally don't want to. Then simply dont.


NOT a homophone! A homophone is a word which sounds the same as another but spelt differently and with a different meaning.
Example: pear, pair, grown, groan.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


Please re-think the Middle East. Terrorists come in all sizes, shapes, colors, belief systems, countries, etc. You are free to call a lap robe, throw, small blanket, anything you wish.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Hello Kleiner- I do know some afghans, my old neighbours were from Kabul, can we get back to the blanket please?


Read your title and your first post. You already knew the answer to "what is an afghan?". You apparently wanted to make a political statement. If not, please explain.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

DeeMac said:


> How things have changed! Here in Australia, in South Australia in particular, in the late 1800's the 'outback' was only accessible by camel and the camels and their handlers came from the general region of Afghanistan. They were the life blood of the area and for many years people in remote areas relied on the camels and the Afghans to bring essential supplies.
> The famous train that runs from Adelaide to Alice Springs through the 'red heart' of Australia is known as the Ghan in honour and memory of these hardy souls.
> On a personal note my grandparents use to tell me of the Afghans who travelled with a horse and wagon to the remote farms in more temperate areas. My grandfather bought my grandmother's engagement ring from the travelling 'Afghan' who roamed the area around Victor Harbor. They always had a travel rug over their knee which they wrapped around themselves when they camped out over night. Maybe that was an Afghan rug!


Absolutely fascinating!! Thank you for sharing your country's history!! Yes, you might be right- "afghan rug" One day I hope to visit your fascinating country.


----------



## Technogranny 1 (Jul 20, 2014)

My thoughts also, guess one could have used a dictionary for actual definition.


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

:thumbup: EXACTLY!!! Don't you just LOVE it (NOT) when people are so self-righteous??


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> Its an interesting theory, but arent they called throws just because you throw them over things like chairs and sofas?


Just my opinion but....the reason they started being called throws is because some couldn't pronounce or spell afghan!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Your point being that you would rather let ignorance prevail than point out that someone is incorrect in what they have said. Someone equated people from Afghanistan with the Taliban. The Taliban are but one group from Afghanistan. The Taliban is an Islamic fundamentalist political movement in Afghanistan, they do not represent all the different people from Afghanistan. So, according to you this person should have been allowed to continue to voice their incorrect opinion and no one should correct them? The poster was definitely politically incorrect and insulting to the people of Afghanistan. You say it is the intention that counts, well what was the poster's intention when she posted those remarks equating the people from Afghanistan with a fundamentalist Islamic political group? You resenet it when someone does this to you? :thumbup: YES!! don't you just LOVE it (NOT) when people are so self-righteous??!?


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

Why are Blankets called Afghans?

Turns out that the term "afghan" does specifically refer to a home-made blanket or throw, often one made by knitting or crocheting in geometric shapes. The reason afghans are sometimes also called throw blankets is that often the materials used to make them would break down or decay so that the blanket would eventually be thrown away. Such blankets were first made in Afghanistan and commonly used yarn to make the blanket with geometric designs and many holes in lacy patterns. In America, the tradition has become to make afghans for decoration, to be draped over a couch or armchair, and for napping or warmth while watching television. Afghans are usually self-made or received as a gift from another crafty person. Come to think of it, what a great gift to share with someone!


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

Your response is a prime example of EXACTLY what I mean. I did not imply or state anything to deserve a self righteous attack. You have inflicted your own need to criticize me and placed it over the intended meaning of my post. If you read again what I posted, I said it is disruptive to communication and relationships to interrupt and attack people for using a word in a way perceived as politically incorrect AND that there is a time to bring awareness to this without interrupting and being rude and self-righteous.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

The word "afghan" refers to the country of Afghanistan. The coverlet was originally produced by the Afghans. The use of "afghan" in the English language goes back to 1833, when Thomas Carlyle mentioned it in his "Sartor Resartus."[3] The first mention of the word referring to the woven rug was in 1877.[4][5]
An afghan is a "blanket or wrap of knitted or crocheted wool".[1] It is sometimes also called a "throw".

"An afghan is the knitted or crocheted blanket everyone has seen thrown over the back of a rocking chair or folded at the foot of Grandmother's bed. Afghans are often given as gifts and may become family heirlooms. Many people use an afghan as a throw on a chilly day, as a bedspread, or as decoration for the back of a chair. An afghan also makes a good three-season blanket, adding warmth without a lot of weight."[2]
Types & Styles
There are three main styles of afghan: mile-a-minute afghans, join as you go afghans, and motif afghans. Mile-a-minute afghans are usually made in one piece and with a minimum of stitches; they are the simplest style to make and are especially popular with beginners. Join as you go afghans are made up of many different pieces, one of which begins where the last leaves off. Motif afghans, such as the granny square, are composed of many different small pieces, called motifs, squares, or blocks. These motifs may be all of the same design or of different designs, but they are typically the same size, for ease of joining. Some favor the motif style because of its portability and versatility of design. The motif style is still a very popular and a complex design for making blankets, scarfs, etc


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

And FYI: NOT all Afghans are terrorists and NOT all terrorists are Afghans


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Afghans were called afghans long before we were politically correct, and had no reason to associate the throw or blanket with anything negative.


They may have originally started making them in Afghanistan. I still hear people call some type of rugs Persian. even though that country has a changed name/


----------



## Komoto (Nov 4, 2014)

I had to read the original post twice. I'm so appalled that a fellow crafter could be so ignorant and offensive.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

flohel said:


> Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


Clapping my hands for the OP as she knows exactly what an afghan is and was just stirring the pot which she succeeded in doing. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

The forum is a place to bring us together. Don't let anyone tear it down.


----------



## Komoto (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder if she's a troll?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Origin

Main article: Taliban's rise to power

The Taliban movement traces its origin to the Pakistani-trained mujahideen in northern Pakistan, during the Soviet war in Afghanistan. When Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq became President of Pakistan he feared that the Soviets were planning to invade Balochistan, Pakistan so he sent Akhtar Abdur Rahman to Saudi Arabia to garner support for the Afghan resistance against Soviet occupation forces. In the meantime, the United States and Saudi Arabia joined the struggle against the Soviet Union by providing all the funds.[10] Zia-ul-Haq has been labelled the "grandfather of global Islamic jihad". He aligned himself with Pakistan's Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam and later picked General Akhtar Abdur Rahman to lead the insurgency against the Soviet Union inside Afghanistan. About 90,000 Afghans, including Mohammad Omar, were trained by Pakistan's ISI during the 1980s.[10]

After the fall of Soviet-backed regime of Mohammad Najibullah in 1992, several Afghan political parties agreed on a peace and power-sharing agreement, the Peshawar Accord. The accord created the Islamic State of Afghanistan and appointed an interim government for a transitional period. According to Human Rights Watch:


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

DeeMac said:


> How things have changed! Here in Australia, in South Australia in particular, in the late 1800's the 'outback' was only accessible by camel and the camels and their handlers came from the general region of Afghanistan. They were the life blood of the area and for many years people in remote areas relied on the camels and the Afghans to bring essential supplies.
> The famous train that runs from Adelaide to Alice Springs through the 'red heart' of Australia is known as the Ghan in honour and memory of these hardy souls.
> On a personal note my grandparents use to tell me of the Afghans who travelled with a horse and wagon to the remote farms in more temperate areas. My grandfather bought my grandmother's engagement ring from the travelling 'Afghan' who roamed the area around Victor Harbor. They always had a travel rug over their knee which they wrapped around themselves when they camped out over night. Maybe that was an Afghan rug!


that's very interesting ty for the history


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Talk about having trouble pronouncing certain words.....some people call an afghan (knitted or crocheted blanket) an african!!

In the USA we call the household item to put on the floor a rug (but rugs are blankets in other countries) and a blanket to put on the couch is called a throw. So, what is a throw rug? (Just kidding.....but by some discussions this would be a blanket instead of the small carpet that we in the USA are referring to! )

Isn't it fun to explore the words used in different countries!

Rita in Raleigh, NC, USA


momskii said:


> Just my opinion but....the reason they started being called throws is because some couldn't pronounce or spell afghan!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

A blanket in local terms.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The name was around long before all the conflict in the middle east.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My Size Differentials:

My THROWS are a little larger than baby blankets; and are useful to cover shoulders or legs watching tv, reading, knitting, etc.
My AFGHANS are wide enough to cover a twin bed and long enough to cover a 5-foot person.
My "BLANKITS" are big enough to cover a double-bed mattress with about 5-6" hangover at the sides.
The BLANKETS are King-size. They can be folded crosswise for a double blanket on a twin bed.
I make 'em BIG!!! :lol:


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

My sister, now deceased, was in a sorority. At one of their events, she said they had some sort of raffle....one of her "sisters" held up an afghan and was showing it to be raffled. She kept calling it an "African"...my sister thought that was funny, but never told the lady any different...


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

flohel said:


> Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


Isn't that the truth? Remember the short lived "Freedom Fries" instead of French Fries? :lol:


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

And Afghans are a beautiful, exotic breed of dog.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

DeeMac said:


> How things have changed! Here in Australia, in South Australia in particular, in the late 1800's the 'outback' was only accessible by camel and the camels and their handlers came from the general region of Afghanistan. They were the life blood of the area and for many years people in remote areas relied on the camels and the Afghans to bring essential supplies.
> The famous train that runs from Adelaide to Alice Springs through the 'red heart' of Australia is known as the Ghan in honour and memory of these hardy souls.
> On a personal note my grandparents use to tell me of the Afghans who travelled with a horse and wagon to the remote farms in more temperate areas. My grandfather bought my grandmother's engagement ring from the travelling 'Afghan' who roamed the area around Victor Harbor. They always had a travel rug over their knee which they wrapped around themselves when they camped out over night. Maybe that was an Afghan rug!


Thank you for the history lesson. Loved your story.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

An afghan is a "blanket or wrap of knitted or crocheted wool".[1] It is sometimes also called a "throw".

"An afghan is the knitted or crocheted blanket everyone has seen thrown over the back of a rocking chair or folded at the foot of Grandmother's bed. Afghans are often given as gifts and may become family heirlooms. Many people use an afghan as a throw on a chilly day, as a bedspread, or as decoration for the back of a chair. An afghan also makes a good three-season blanket, adding warmth without a lot of weight."[2]

Etymology

The word "afghan" refers to the country of Afghanistan. The coverlet was originally produced by the Afghans. The use of "afghan" in the English language goes back to 1833, when Thomas Carlyle mentioned it in his "Sartor Resartus."[3] The first mention of the word referring to the woven rug was in 1877.[4][5]
Types & Styles

There are three main styles of afghan: mile-a-minute afghans, join as you go afghans, and motif afghans. Mile-a-minute afghans are usually made in one piece and with a minimum of stitches; they are the simplest style to make and are especially popular with beginners. Join as you go afghans are made up of many different pieces, one of which begins where the last leaves off. Motif afghans, such as the granny square, are composed of many different small pieces, called motifs, squares, or blocks. These motifs may be all of the same design or of different designs, but they are typically the same size, for ease of joining. Some favor the motif style because of its portability and versatility of design. The motif style is still a very popular and a complex design for making blankets, scarfs, etc.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

morningdew said:


> when i first joined and was reading about Afghans the only Afghan i knew was the Afghan hound dog,


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Finally someone who says what I was thinking!

And all the others, please, I can understand the original post where someone THESE DAYS would rather think of Taliban than all the rest of the 'ordinary' Afghan people. But there is no reason to condemn her for that! It does not mean she thinks all Afghan people are Taliban, it just means that the Taliban are claiming all the attention these days...

This forum used to be different some time ago... I am seriously thinking about not coming here anymore or just only reading the jokes and the proper knitting stuff!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

This is why I love this blog. I always learn something new. I had no idea that afghans were originated in Afghanistan. I always wondered why they were called that. Whatever they are called, they are beautiful. No country is perfect, but we need to look for the beauty within. We always seem to grab onto the worst and put it down. God calls us to pray for our enemies. Anyway I love wrapping myself up in a warm afghan on a snowy day like yesterday&#128516;


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


It is not time to rethink the name. An afghan is a beautiful blanket, a much lovelier word than "throw." It will always be an afghan to me. I'm so sick of people thinking words are "politically incorrect." I have never come across one person (except you) that gives it such a negative feel.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Talk about having trouble pronouncing certain words.....some people call an afghan (knitted or crocheted blanket) an african!!
> 
> In the USA we call the household item to put on the floor a rug (but rugs are blankets in other countries) and a blanket to put on the couch is called a throw. So, what is a throw rug? (Just kidding.....but by some discussions this would be a blanket instead of the small carpet that we in the USA are referring to! )
> 
> ...


Here in Oz, a mat goes on the floor and a rug goes on the bed. Rugs tended to be smaller than blankets and were often hand made or travel rugs. So what would you call a bath mat, the mat you step onto when you step out of the bath or shower? Would you call it a bath rug? And what about a shower mat, the mat you place inside the bath or shower recess to avoid slipping over? Do you call it a shower rug? Just curious, not taking the mickey here.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

777cam said:


> Why are Blankets called Afghans?
> 
> Turns out that the term "afghan" does specifically refer to a home-made blanket or throw, often one made by knitting or crocheting in geometric shapes. The reason afghans are sometimes also called throw blankets is that often the materials used to make them would break down or decay so that the blanket would eventually be thrown away. Such blankets were first made in Afghanistan and commonly used yarn to make the blanket with geometric designs and many holes in lacy patterns. In America, the tradition has become to make afghans for decoration, to be draped over a couch or armchair, and for napping or warmth while watching television. Afghans are usually self-made or received as a gift from another crafty person. Come to think of it, what a great gift to share with someone!


Thank you! This is the kind of answer that deserves praise!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

macylew said:


> I actually thought they were different sizes of "blankets"; the throw being smaller and the afghan larger. Maybe that's just my perception? Anyway, they're not my fastest project, but fortunately my MIL likes to knit them on the smaller side, like lap-robes, and we have several of those for the cold Buffalo winters! Whatever they are, they're MUCH appreciated.


I agree, I too thought of throws as a smaller version of an afghan. My grandmother made many in her time. I have also crochet or knitted afghans and I never thought or think anything negative when using that word.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

An afghan is not traditionally a throw. A throw can be made out of anything, but an afghan is typically knit or crochet. I think people use the terms interchangeably now.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Afghans, throws, rugs it doesn't matter these words all mean warmth and comfort to me. Give me a nice woolie blankie any day of the week. 
Really we are more grown up then this. afghan is a word. I will continue to use the word afghan to describe my blankies. 
Afghan used as a word to describe a people does not conjure up a picture of terrorist in my mind. They are people. 
Terrorist come in all shapes and sizes. After all haven't there been American kids in the news recently trying to travel to the Middle East to join Isis. 
Do we condemn entire countries because of a few extremists. Do we stop using words that make you uncomfortable. 
I am more afraid of the people who look like normal every day folks but who try to make you afraid of everything you encounter that is a little different.
That said be sure to go out and vote today. Make a difference.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

My father-in-law, who is 95 years old and very hard-of-hearing spoke of someone who was knitting an afghanistan!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yamyam said:


> Of course, but dont start getting political, I just wanted to know about the throw, and you must admit that we dont hear much about the nice law abiding people anywhere, they dont make the news


You made it political with your original post. Don't complain if people answer you.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Of course, but dont start getting political, I just wanted to know about the throw, and you must admit that we dont hear much about the nice law abiding people anywhere, they dont make the news


Umm - Now now ladies, besides you were the one who started getting political. Most of us here on KP don't like political stuff. We're all crafters that like to stick to traditional crafts that our grandparents and great grandparents did and taught us.

All you needed to do was go to the search engine in KP and look for "afghan". You could see all kinds of pictures of them.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> Of course, but dont start getting political, I just wanted to know about the throw, and you must admit that we dont hear much about the nice law abiding people anywhere, they dont make the news


You are the one that brought it up, no one else. I for one, never gave it a thought about it being "politically incorrect" and I'm sure many others didn't either. Use the word or don't whatever floats your boat. Case closed.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> This is why I love this blog. I always learn something new. I had no idea that afghans were originated in Afghanistan. I always wondered why they were called that. Whatever they are called, they are beautiful. No country is perfect, but we need to look for the beauty within. We always seem to grab onto the worst and put it down. God calls us to pray for our enemies. Anyway I love wrapping myself up in a warm afghan on a snowy day like yesterday😄


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

The use of Afghan as a Persian term for the peoples of the Pashtung region arose in English in the 1700s. The people of Afghanistan are known around the world for their textiles and wools. Eventually the lower case use of afghan came into English in the 1800s to refer to blankets. 
The origin and use of words changes through time and use. Many of us still recall the use of gay to describe happy and pig ascribed to police. I prefer to think of the common use of afghan as a tribute to the culture of the people ...


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

misellen said:


> You made it political with your original post. Don't complain if people answer you.


If the picture of the original poster is accurate, I would say she is a bit younger than many of us here on KP. I find that the younger folks today have decidedly different opinions of many things that us older folks just take for granted. They are growing up in a very different world from ours, and so have formed very different views of what is/is not normal and relevant. Change is inevitable. The young woman, just by her question, reveals that she is from a time when afghans (the blanket / throw / rug / whatever) are not necessarily in the mainstream. Afghanstan (Afghans, Taliban, war, terrorism, etc.) is very much in the mainstream. So, can we please give her a break - answer the question and kindly educate her without blasting her off the planet.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

dgid said:


> If the picture of the original poster is accurate, I would say she is a bit younger than many of us here on KP. I find that the younger folks today have decidedly different opinions of many things that us older folks just take for granted. They are growing up in a very different world from ours, and so have formed very different views of what is/is not normal and relevant. Change is inevitable. The young woman, just by her question, reveals that she is from a time when afghans (the blanket / throw / rug / whatever) are not necessarily in the mainstream. Afghanstan (Afghans, Taliban, war, terrorism, etc.) is very much in the mainstream. So, can we please give her a break - answer the question and kindly educate her without blasting her off the planet.


 :thumbup: The wonderful part of this forum is the exchange of ideas from people all over the world and their love of craft, sometimes when reading what someone has wrote can be taken in the wrong way. Kindness goes a long way.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, we call the rugs in the bathroom bath mats and shower mats. I don't know why we sometimes use the word rug and sometimes we use mat. Our cars frequently have removable car mats that we can take out and clean.

We speak of wall to wall carpets or bound edge carpets. These are room sized. When the item is smaller it tends to be called a rug. Again, I don't know why, just habit I guess. 
Rita in Raleigh, NC, USA


EveMCooke said:


> Here in Oz, a mat goes on the floor and a rug goes on the bed. Rugs tended to be smaller than blankets and were often hand made or travel rugs. So what would you call a bath mat, the mat you step onto when you step out of the bath or shower? Would you call it a bath rug? And what about a shower mat, the mat you place inside the bath or shower recess to avoid slipping over? Do you call it a shower rug? Just curious, not taking the mickey here.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes a afghan is a b lanket that is knitted or croched. I am 69 years old now and the term afghan has been used at least that long. I would say Afgan (bt) before terrorist. lol :twisted:


----------



## GF-Linda (Mar 8, 2014)

DeeMac, I love to hear stories of people and their histories. Yours is a story rich with the history or that area and era. They are humans just like us. We all have our own unique stories. And when we share those stories of life and survival we understand that we are all connected. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


Until I read this post I never made the association at all.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


My impression is that a throw is very likely to be smaller than an afghan. At least the afghans I make.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

According to my grandma, an afghan is not a blanket, as it is knit or crocheted. Of course, the purpose is the same 
The nice thing about afghans (the non-blankets, not the people) is that they can be made in hundreds of patterns, from simple to complex. And they are generally handed down from one generation to the next, or as wedding gifts, Christmas presents or just for any reason at all. I never use my afghans as they are works of art and I have cats that shed and kneading with their claws. So, they would destroy these pieces. My afghans are lovingly stored in moth-proof containers, probably waiting for that perfect office chair and ottoman for reading.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Afghans are also a very beautiful long haired breed of dog known for courage and loyalty. 
I am sure that not all afghan people are terrorists and I would prefer to associate the word with something positive and perhaps try to understand what has happened to these poor young men who have changed the meaning of Islam and turned it into something diabolical. 
Let me add that I do not mean to offend anyone and I understand that there may be some people who have terrible memories associated with the word afghan.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Afghans are also a very beautiful long haired breed of dog known for courage and loyalty. 
I am sure that not all afghan people are terrorists and I would prefer to associate the word with something positive and perhaps try to understand what has happened to these poor young men who have changed the meaning of Islam and turned it into something diabolical. 
Let me add that I do not mean to offend anyone and I understand that there may be some people who have terrible memories associated with the word afghan.


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

My intent was not to criticize. I am a former Language Arts teacher and fascinated by words, culture, the Arts, and fiber. I try not to consider myself as "old," but four months shy of 60, I have to acknowledge my place in the older crowd. I love sharing the origins of words, ideas, and techniques...


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

dgid said:


> If the picture of the original poster is accurate, I would say she is a bit younger than many of us here on KP. I find that the younger folks today have decidedly different opinions of many things that us older folks just take for granted. They are growing up in a very different world from ours, and so have formed very different views of what is/is not normal and relevant. Change is inevitable. The young woman, just by her question, reveals that she is from a time when afghans (the blanket / throw / rug / whatever) are not necessarily in the mainstream. Afghanstan (Afghans, Taliban, war, terrorism, etc.) is very much in the mainstream. So, can we please give her a break - answer the question and kindly educate her without blasting her off the planet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

When I visited my family in the Cotswolds, I had to explain to them what an afghan is. They had to explain to me why we were having a joint for supper and people were smoking ****. Among other things. They're just words. Let's lighten up.


----------



## Brown nose (Sep 21, 2014)

Viwstitcher said:


> Hello all, per what I found on the Internet an afghan is called by that name because they were the first people to make them. They were usually decorative in nature. Sadly, throw came to be because when afghans got dirty or too raggedy they were thrown away. Which way would you prefer you wonderfully handmade small blanket be referred to?


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's what Wikipedia says about the history of the term: 

The word "afghan" refers to the country of Afghanistan. The coverlet was originally produced by the Afghans. The use of "afghan" in the English language goes back to 1833, when Thomas Carlyle mentioned it in his "Sartor Resartus." The first mention of the word referring to the woven rug was in 1877.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

There's an interesting novel by Nadia Hashimi, "The Pearl that Broke its Shell" which is about a young Afghani girl in today's Afghanistan. It's worth a read. There are no afghans in it, though.


----------



## Grandma-Joyce (Sep 7, 2014)

Isn't that interesting! Over fifty years ago,I crocheted my first afghan. And until the above discussion, never associated "afghan" with those folks in Afghanistan. DeeMac, thanks for your little history lesson. Loved it! I have several scattered around our home and they are small blankets..so many beautiful patterns available. I attempted of late knitting the lovely "Tree of Life" (Bible based) afghan, but frogged so many times, I gave up and crocheted one.. gorgeous. - There are folks from Afghanistan who know the Lord personally and are beautiful people. I choose to think on those people.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

An afghan is a knitted or crochet throw/blanket or wrap. They are typically kept at the foot of the bed, draped over a chair, etc. for a little extra warmth. Not used on a bed as a regular bed blanket would be. The word originally referred to woven rugs produced by the Afghan people that they used as lap covers/blankets/throws. This was back in the 1800's.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

These are throws or blankets, as you can make them as large as you wish. I never even thought of the term "afghan" associated with the Middle East--never entered my head.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_(blanket)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I know someone that talks about making 'afagans'

took me a while to figure that one out. 

I wondered why people were knitting rugs out of acrylic yarn but that is just what some call an afghan. I think making it political is just plain silly. There are words that have different meanings all over the world, but we all manage to get along using the words we know.

I wonder why people say draw for a drawer, but figured it was just because they were too lazy to say the rest of the word. Someone was talking about a 'chester' and I could not figure it out until they finally said 'chester drawers' which meant chest of drawers to me.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Brookwood said:


> And Afghans are a beautiful, exotic breed of dog.


Yes I was waiting for this...with all the dog lovers here.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


Yamyam, you're the one who brought this distaste note here, so don't scold other people for giving their opinion on it.

You could have simply Googled afghan and found a world of information about it.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

first the people from afghanistan are not afgans, ther afghanistans or afghanies. and not all people from that country is bad people any more than I am you


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

KeesieMommy said:


> My intent was not to criticize. I am a former Language Arts teacher and fascinated by words, culture, the Arts, and fiber. I try not to consider myself as "old," but four months shy of 60, I have to acknowledge my place in the older crowd. I love sharing the origins of words, ideas, and techniques...


Me too.
So if the term afghan was inspired by blankets used by Afghans, what do Afghans call afghans?

I dislike when terms are changed for political reasons. It affects the historic significance of the term. Take German style of knitting, which is now known as continental knitting, After WWII anything related to Germany or reference to German heritage was frowned upon.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

dgid said:


> If the picture of the original poster is accurate, I would say she is a bit younger than many of us here on KP. I find that the younger folks today have decidedly different opinions of many things that us older folks just take for granted. They are growing up in a very different world from ours, and so have formed very different views of what is/is not normal and relevant. Change is inevitable. The young woman, just by her question, reveals that she is from a time when afghans (the blanket / throw / rug / whatever) are not necessarily in the mainstream. Afghanstan (Afghans, Taliban, war, terrorism, etc.) is very much in the mainstream. So, can we please give her a break - answer the question and kindly educate her without blasting her off the planet.


I did not "blast" her. I merely pointed out that she herself was the one who made it political.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

You are thinking about Afghanistan close


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Not to mention the BEAUTIFUL and Sweet-tempered Afghan hounds....


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Perhaps the difference is with the capital letter. Afghan vs. afghan.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Afghan is a word/name her and has been for many, many years. The name also for a very pretty "fur baby" The Afghan Hound. I see no reason to change it now just because of something new in the news comes up. 
Most know the difference, or like you they ask.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

My size ideas go from lapghan, throw, afghan then blanket. I think of a afghan as heavier than a throw, but not as heavy or big as a blanket which goes on a bed. Just me, and I called these afghans because that is traditionally what they have been called.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am with you. I just can't refer to something beautiful I have created with my own hands as to one of those people who are trying to exterminate my "kind" [white/red/yellow/brown Christian]. They are now throws/couch covers/bed shawls. Anything but the other. And we do make beauty. 8)


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

knitnut1939 said:


> You are thinking about Afghanistan close


I am sorry, but this comment puzzles me. Am I just not reading it correctly?


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

cathbeasle said:


> I am sorry, but this comment puzzles me. Am I just not reading it correctly?


you are not alone "me too"


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

turtle58 said:


> I am with you. I just can't refer to something beautiful I have created with my own hands as to one of those people who are trying to exterminate my "kind" [white/red/yellow/brown Christian]. They are now throws/couch covers/bed shawls. Anything but the other. And we do make beauty. 8)


to each his own! there is nothing remotely similar in something knitted/crocheted and a person so if you say you made an afghan, no one will think you made a baby


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

My husband and I like to collect antique rugs from various parts of the world. Where I knit I can see several and I have often thought about all the time and effort that went into the dyeing, pattern creation and looming of these rugs. All are hand dyed from plants and hand loomed/knotted. Who ever made them, did not finish any of them in a week, like I do with some of my knitting projects!


----------



## Komoto (Nov 4, 2014)

I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan. 

Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


most people on here are very nice its only a few that blow things out of proportion,best to just ignore them,am sure lots of muslims are on here.you are right about the coats i was a very proud owner of one wore it till it fell apart,welcome to the site.


----------



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


Until I read this I never associated afghan blankets with Afghanistans.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Afghans were called afghans long before we were politically correct, and had no reason to associate the throw or blanket with anything negative.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

MoMo said:


> Not to mention the BEAUTIFUL and Sweet-tempered Afghan hounds....


 :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


Komoto, This is a wonderful site, and I've learned so much. Don't give up on it because of this.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

cathbeasle said:


> I am sorry, but this comment puzzles me. Am I just not reading it correctly?


Me too????


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

flohel said:


> Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You are so right...IT'S A BLANKET!!!!and has been for many years.... This world is way to ready to jump into the pool of negative and devisive thinking!!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

kleiner said:


> Sorry you have that image of Afghan people. if you are lucky enough to know some one day you will find you are completely mistaken


I also have that imagine of a terrorist, even though I know that not all afghan people bad. The media plays up this imagine at every turn.

Being a Brit I had never heard of an afghan, until I lived here in US, and had called them, and still do, a blanket. I get strange looks too when I say I'm knitting a blanket.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I apologize. I knew the minute I hit send it was wrong. 

But before you judge me, please consider what might have happened to give me that opinion. 

And, please, let's just stop.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

misellen said:


> I did not "blast" her. I merely pointed out that she herself was the one who made it political.


 My comment was a broad generalization, and I did not mention any names. I have hopefully learned to guard my mouth and words that come from it carefully. My goal is to build, not tear down. My apologies if you took my comment personally.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

"You are thinking about Afghanistan close"



cathbeasle said:


> I am sorry, but this comment puzzles me. Am I just not reading it correctly?[/quote
> 
> "first the people from afghanistan are not afgans, ther afghanistans or afghanies. and not all people from that country is bad people any more than I am you."
> 
> I think that response was in reference to this comment above--which has no capital letters when referring to a country or a people.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> My "BLANKITS" are big enough to cover a double-bed mattress with about 5-6" hangover at the sides.
> The BLANKETS are King-size. They can be folded crosswise for a double blanket on a twin bed.
> I make 'em BIG!!! :lol:


You and my SIL that makes one gargantuan Granny Square that can fit like a complete floor length bedspread on their king sized extra long bed. I have tried many times to try and teach her some other stitches but she just enjoys her simple shells :lol:

Then there are spreads, coverlets and now runners/shawls.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Yamyam said:


> Hello Kleiner- I do know some afghans, my old neighbours were from Kabul, can we get back to the blanket please?


I am only responding to your comment about "Afghan people".
You are the one that started the topic about 'people " rather than "blankets".


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


Welcome from Wales, yes I remember those types of coats, never had one though.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Komoto, please don't let this put you off KP. It happens occasionally. There are a lot of members on here and whenever you get a large amount of people together,there will always be a few who like to cause trouble. Just take no notice, it will have died down tomorrow and you can start enjoying KP as much as I do. 

Welcome by the way.

Jenny x


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

owlet said:


> NOT a homophone! A homophone is a word which sounds the same as another but spelt differently and with a different meaning.
> Example: pear, pair, grown, groan.


Yes, exactly! Afghan, the person, and afghan are homonyms, which are words that are spelled the same but have different meanings.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Absolutely shocked at the original post. A terrible sweeping, and judgemental, statement of a people who are living in awful circumstances. 

Terrorists come from all nations, and all walks of life. 

As far as I know, afghans are so called due to Afghanistan being known world-wide for carpets of bright colours and various patterns. The throws - or rugs "afghans" are spelt with a lower case "A" to indicate it is a rug which is being referred to, and not the people.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides not all Afghans are terrorists. There are mothers, kids, uncles, aunts, grandmothers, grandfathers etc. who are Afghans.


Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes afghan is an old fashioned term. I never thought about the negative connotation but it is sad.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

GF-Linda said:


> DeeMac, I love to hear stories of people and their histories. Yours is a story rich with the history or that area and era. They are humans just like us. We all have our own unique stories. And when we share those stories of life and survival we understand that we are all connected. Thank you for sharing!


I loved the story, too.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

taypol said:


> Absolutely shocked at the original post. A terrible sweeping, and judgemental, statement of a people who are living in awful circumstances.
> 
> Terrorists come from all nations, and all walks of life.
> 
> As far as I know, afghans are so called due to Afghanistan being known world-wide for carpets of bright colours and various patterns. The throws - or rugs "afghans" are spelt with a lower case "A" to indicate it is a rug which is being referred to, and not the people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


Welcome to the site. We seldom get political on this site. Please don't worry. You are very welcome.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Viwstitcher said:


> Hello all, per what I found on the Internet an afghan is called by that name because they were the first people to make them. They were usually decorative in nature. Sadly, throw came to be because when afghans got dirty or too raggedy they were thrown away. Which way would you prefer you wonderfully handmade small blanket be referred to?


Thanks for looking up the information and posting it. It is always interesting to find out where a word originated. I, too, was under the impression that an afghan was larger than a throw. I have sometimes heard them called blankets. But, for me, a blanket is what you purchase in the store to put on a twin, queen or king size bed and it goes between the top sheet and bedspread to keep you warm. An afghan can be used on top of the bedspread. I use mine to put over me if I get a little chilly in the evening while watching TV.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

macylew said:


> I actually thought they were different sizes of "blankets"; the throw being smaller and the afghan larger. Maybe that's just my perception? Anyway, they're not my fastest project, but fortunately my MIL likes to knit them on the smaller side, like lap-robes, and we have several of those for the cold Buffalo winters! Whatever they are, they're MUCH appreciated.


Hi Macylew, sorry to go off topic but I don't know how to pm. My son has just moved to Buffalo (West Seneca) from CT. I shall be over at the end of the month and wondered if you could recommend any LYS worth a visit. Thanks in anticipation. Nanny White.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, as others have said, the term refers to a throw or blanked - especially crocheted or knitted. However, I have noticed that more patterns and thus more people refer to them as blankets or throws. Perhaps the term Afghan for this handmade covering will go out of use.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Nanny White said:


> Hi Macylew, sorry to go off topic but I don't know how to pm. My son has just moved to Buffalo (West Seneca) from CT. I shall be over at the end of the month and wondered if you could recommend any LYS worth a visit. Thanks in anticipation. Nanny White.


To send a PM, just click on the name at the side of the screen and that persons information will come up. There is a spot there that you can click on to send a PM. Hope this helps you.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


Welcome to KP and please don't run away! This has not been typical of what you will find here. I am sure you've met these kinds of opinions in other areas of your life and have learned to embrace the good and ignore the ignorant. You are about to learn and enjoy so much that our KP members will share with you. I learn something from this forum every day and have been directed to many other sites for information I've requested. Be careful, though, because it can become addictive. Enjoy!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm sorry you have a negative reaction to the word Afghan. Understandable I guess due the unfortunate turn of events which led to the Taliban infesting the country.
> If you enjoy reading, I'd like to suggest the book : "Kite Runner". An insightful look into what was, and is Afghanistan by a physician who grew up there and lived the changes.


And, if you don't have time to read the book, rent the movie. It is wonderful and very insightful.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


Don't give up on us Komoto. Every now and then someone gets carried away with a topic and it may get ugly. But this happens very seldom. We are glad you are here adding to the diversity of this forum.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> I love KP and all the interesting stuff I learn from it, but I keep reading about "afghans"...what are they exactly? Are you all in fact referring to what is generally known over here as a throw, or blanket? I must say that I find it strange, given all the trouble in the middle east, to use a term like this for a beautiful, and probably lengthy project. When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


In the USA, we "throw" and knit "English" style because what is now called Continental was associated with Germany and was considered unpatriotic. People were also put in camps because of their ethnicity. 
I really dislike changing a term in common use because of current politics. There are all sorts of commonly used knitting or fiber terms that could be eliminated because of politics. I believe "French" fries were vilified not too long ago. It has happened in the past, is happening now as evidenced by some of our responses, and will undoubtedly happen in the future. 
I confess to leaning toward political correctness when a term is offensive to groups of people, but I doubt if Afghans are distressed by our calling throws or blankets afghans.
The Wiki definition/explanation of afghan was already posted, but just in case, here it is again: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_(blanket)


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Please remember that capitalization has a purpose. The lower case form of afghan is the blanket. The capital version is the Persian term for people of the Pashtun region. It makes a difference!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Over here we eat afghans!
> 
> They are biscuits (cookies), the principal flavouring ingredients are cocoa and cornflakes and they are iced with chocolate icing and topped with half a walnut.


Mmmmmm, would love this recipe!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

The chat about large garments,reminds me of the Mexican Poncho that Clint Eastwood wore in the film,( A Fistful Of Dollars ),it started the fashion of wearing them. About 5 years ago they were being printed in the U.K.`s Machine Knitting Monthly, now the only Machine Knitting Magazine Printed here. Have any of you made any Poncho`s? From Susan in the U.K.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Well love, I can understand you asking that question without malice. If you Google you do not get that personal answer(s), I am nearly 80 years and in Aussieland hate to have to say "zero" instead of "nought" - "french fries" instead of "chips" "loafers" instead of "casuals" - "cupcakes" instead of "fairy cakes" and "root" over here besides meaning underground flower/ tree part is also slang for sexual intercourse! So no wonder we are all getting "screwed" up which also means sexual intercourse down here! Have a lovely day and God Bless!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

zebbie said:


> Well love, I can understand you asking that question without malice. If you Google you do not get that personal answer(s), I am nearly 80 years and in Aussieland hate to have to say "zero" instead of "nought" - "french fries" instead of "chips" "loafers" instead of "casuals" - "cupcakes" instead of "fairy cakes" and "root" over here besides meaning underground flower/ tree part is also slang for sexual intercourse! So no wonder we are all getting "screwed" up which also means sexual intercourse down here! Have a lovely day and God Bless!


Oh oh, those are US terms are they also used in Australia? Screwed here also means sexual intercourse but it can also connote being in dire straights. I've never heard of root referring to sex, but I admit to not being current in my slang.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I had something comical said to me today. "You called them afghans and so did my grandmother. She also called a couch or sofa a davenport." I guess I don't consider myself old fashioned, but. . . :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_%28blanket%29

The word "afghan" refers to the country of Afghanistan. The coverlet was originally produced by the Afghans. The use of "afghan" in the English language goes back to 1833, when Thomas Carlyle mentioned it in his "Sartor Resartus."[3] The first mention of the word referring to the woven rug was in 1877.


----------



## RJDurante (Sep 21, 2014)

Yamyam said:


> Hello Kleiner- I do know some afghans, my old neighbours were from Kabul, can we get back to the blanket please?


If you wanted to focus on the blanket you probably shouldn't have tried to make it a politically correct discussion. Call it whatever you want but please don't suggest I change what I call it because you have decided to be offended by a word.


----------



## RJDurante (Sep 21, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> Your point being that you would rather let ignorance prevail than point out that someone is incorrect in what they have said. Someone equated people from Afghanistan with the Taliban. The Taliban are but one group from Afghanistan. The Taliban is an Islamic fundamentalist political movement in Afghanistan, they do not represent all the different people from Afghanistan. So, according to you this person should have been allowed to continue to voice their incorrect opinion and no one should correct them? The poster was definitely politically incorrect and insulting to the people of Afghanistan. You say it is the intention that counts, well what was the poster's intention when she posted those remarks equating the people from Afghanistan with a fundamentalist Islamic political group? You resenet it when someone does this to you? You resent it when you are told you are incorrect? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


That's not what she wrote. Your opinion of correct is yours and not shared by everyone. She specifically wrote that her statement was not directed at anyone in particular and yet YOU decided that it was directed at a specific poster. YOU have chosen to find a way to be offended because people such as you thrive on discontent. Grow up.


----------



## RJDurante (Sep 21, 2014)

PaulaP said:


> Your response is a prime example of EXACTLY what I mean. I did not imply or state anything to deserve a self righteous attack. You have inflicted your own need to criticize me and placed it over the intended meaning of my post. If you read again what I posted, I said it is disruptive to communication and relationships to interrupt and attack people for using a word in a way perceived as politically incorrect AND that there is a time to bring awareness to this without interrupting and being rude and self-righteous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

mochamarie said:


> I had something comical said to me today. "You called them afghans and so did my grandmother. She also called a couch or sofa a davenport." I guess I don't consider myself old fashioned, but. . . :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


I had forgotten about davenports. It's one of the things I was never sure of how or if they differed from a sofa or couch. Davenport is what I think my mother called upholstered sofas that were used on covered, screened in porches. I love seeing words that were once common but now used infrequently if at all.


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides not all Afghans are terrorists. There are mothers, kids, uncles, aunts, grandmothers, grandfathers etc. who are Afghans.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers but is it possible that the original poster deliberately, under the guise of a legitimate question, intended to cause such a riff amongst KPr's. After rereading her/his post I actually believe that person accomplished just what he/she intended. Does anyone else see it this way. or am I off base here?


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

sumnerusa said:


> I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers but is it possible that the original poster deliberately, under the guise of a legitimate question, intended to cause such a riff amongst KPr's. After rereading her/his post I actually believe that person accomplished just what he/she intended. Does anyone else see it this way. or am I off base here?


I just reread the original post and I think your interpretation is very possible. I also suspect a lot of KPers must like controversy; otherwise why would they participate?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

sumnerusa said:


> I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers but is it possible that the original poster deliberately, under the guise of a legitimate question, intended to cause such a riff amongst KPr's. After rereading her/his post I actually believe that person accomplished just what he/she intended. Does anyone else see it this way. or am I off base here?


I think it was a legitimate question and should be treated as such. I believe afghan is a term used more often in the USA and the person who posted the question is in the UK. As much as anything I think the question involved cultural differences in what we call things like blankets, throws, afghans etc in the US, just as was stated. In retrospect, my response could have been more polite as could many of the others.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

ok. Let us agree to differ and put this topic to bed. Now, how about posting your favourite afghan patterns? I am knitting squares in a lovely white wool for an afghan and each square a different knitting stitch pattern - some hard some easy. It keeps my "getting old" brain active.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

sumnerusa said:


> I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers but is it possible that the original poster deliberately, under the guise of a legitimate question, intended to cause such a riff amongst KPr's. After rereading her/his post I actually believe that person accomplished just what he/she intended. Does anyone else see it this way. or am I off base here?


I think you are right, because she asked if it was a blanket or throw. I know everybody has right to their opinion, but I don't think she had to mention terrorists cutting peoples heads off.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

esther irons said:


> first the people from afghanistan are not afgans, ther afghanistans or afghanies. and not all people from that country is bad people any more than I am you


Some people may refer to the people from Afghanistan as Afghanies,but not all do. Afghani is name of the currency used in Afghanistan.

I will give you a link here if you are interested in this subject.

Facts About Afghanistan
http://www.afghanistan.org/
Is Afghanistan a middle-eastern country? No, a South Central Asian country.
People of Afghanistan are called Afghans, not Afghani. Afghani is name of the currency used in Afghanistan.
Are Afghans and Arabs the same? No, people of Afghanistan are Afghans, consisting of many different ethnicities, but we are united as Afghans.
Are all Afghans Muslims? Islam is the dominant religion in Afghanistan, but there are also Sikh, Hindu, Jewish and Christian people living in Afghanistan.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

turtle58 said:


> I am with you. I just can't refer to something beautiful I have created with my own hands as to one of those people who are trying to exterminate my "kind" [white/red/yellow/brown Christian]. They are now throws/couch covers/bed shawls. Anything but the other. And we do make beauty. 8)


Please, the people from Afghanistan are not trying to exterminate your 'kind'. Please do not equate Muslims with Islamic Terrorists. Do you actually know any people from Afghanistan? Yes, I do, and they are definitely not terrorists, in fact they are the exact opposite. They are Hazaras who fled to Australia as refugees to escape the Taliban. The Taliban are killing their own people, they cross into Pakistan to kill the Hazaras.

The Taliban was one of the Mujahideen factions that formed during the Soviet occupation and the internal fighting in Afghanistan.

_With the United States and Pakistan providing considerable financial and military support, the Afghan Mujahideen were able to inflict heavy losses on the Soviet troops. _

So, perhaps you are not aware that the good old USA provided financial and military support for the Taliban. Remember, the USA, Australian, English troops are foreign fighters in Afghanistan and some people in Afghanistan do not like the presence of foreighn troops in their country. Imagine how you would feel if there was civil unrest and war in your country and a foreign power decided to intervene and send in their troops. Would you welcome these foreign troops into your country?

Whilst militant Islamic extremists and terrorists may wish to harm you, please be aware that not all Muslims are militant Islamic extremists and terrorists. Muslims also suffer at the hands of these extremists. Most Muslims are peace loving and caring people.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Komoto said:


> I joined this KP and this forum this morning, expecting to learn about knitting. Never would have expected to encounter racism, misguided politics, bigotry and xenophobia all in one forum. Heaven forbid you all found out I'm a muslim! Oh my gosh! now the hates gonna hit the proverbial fan.
> 
> Just to add to the Afghan debate, weren't they also a type of shaggy coat worn in the 70s?


Welcome to the forum, and yes there is a lot of misguided people who wish to spread misinformation.

If you are a Muslim, please speak up to defend your religion. Please tell the posters that Islam is not a religion of hate, it is a religion of peace. I am not a Muslim, I am a Buddhist but I have many friends who are Muslims. Many people lump all Muslims together under one single title "Muslims", they do not understand that there are many schools of Islam just as there are many different Christian denominations or schools of Buddhism. I have a distant cousin, we have the same great, great, great grandfather, and she is a Muslim. She wears the Niqab and that is her choice. She is a modern woman, well educated and a very warm and loving person. Sadly, there is a lot of misinformation posted here. I hope to hear more from you in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

zebbie said:


> Well love, I can understand you asking that question without malice. If you Google you do not get that personal answer(s), I am nearly 80 years and in Aussieland hate to have to say "zero" instead of "nought" - "french fries" instead of "chips" "loafers" instead of "casuals" - "cupcakes" instead of "fairy cakes" and "root" over here besides meaning underground flower/ tree part is also slang for sexual intercourse! So no wonder we are all getting "screwed" up which also means sexual intercourse down here! Have a lovely day and God Bless!


Funny, my son and I were discussing this topic only this morning. An Aussie guy would often approach an Aussie girl and utter what he thought were the magic turn on words "G'day love, fancy a quick root?". He would then be left wondering why she replied with a quick smack in the kisser. The younger generation do not seem to use it as much these days.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

sumnerusa said:


> I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers but is it possible that the original poster deliberately, under the guise of a legitimate question, intended to cause such a riff amongst KPr's. After rereading her/his post I actually believe that person accomplished just what he/she intended. Does anyone else see it this way. or am I off base here?


No you are not off base, I think you are correct. It is amazing though how many people seem to be defending her choice of words and chastising those who have taken her to task for her bigoted attitude, and it was a bigoted attitude. Someone told me to 'grow up' because I took another to task for their bigotry.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

flohel said:


> Is it interesting the some can make anything hateful and political?


You are certainly correct about that. Surely we all have much better things to think about than this silliness of afghans versus throws. Some of the ridiculous nonsense that is brought up in KP. Or better yet, some of the ridiculous remarks that are made in response to a question.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

zebbie said:


> Well love, I can understand you asking that question without malice. If you Google you do not get that personal answer(s), I am nearly 80 years and in Aussieland hate to have to say "zero" instead of "nought" - "french fries" instead of "chips" "loafers" instead of "casuals" - "cupcakes" instead of "fairy cakes" and "root" over here besides meaning underground flower/ tree part is also slang for sexual intercourse! So no wonder we are all getting "screwed" up which also means sexual intercourse down here! Have a lovely day and God Bless!


I wonder about "root." Considering how different words sound with different accents, I wonder if this is a different pronunciation of "rut" which is the term applied to the action of animals in "heat." Or maybe not


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

dgid said:


> My comment was a broad generalization, and I did not mention any names. I have hopefully learned to guard my mouth and words that come from it carefully. My goal is to build, not tear down. My apologies if you took my comment personally.


Since it was posted as a reply to my comment, perhaps you can understand if I took it personally.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a Cousin who has lived in America for thirty years.

We speak regularly on the phone and we can spend an hilarious half an hour
Just discussing the meaning of different words in our respective Countries and how difficult it was for him when he first went to live there with the different names for everything. 

Most of them are too rude to mention but I have often been rocking with laughter over this.

Jenny x


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> I wonder about "root." Considering how different words sound with different accents, I wonder if this is a different pronunciation of "rut" which is the term applied to the action of animals in "heat." Or maybe not


No, it is *not* pronounced 'rut' the term which is applied to the actions of animals in heat or season. It is pronounced 'root' as in boot, loot, toot, hoot, and this pronunciation is the same for both 'root' the part of the plant that lies under the ground and 'route' as in which direction did the bus travel. We rout the enemy into a disorderly retreat, and this is pronounced rout as in out, pout, clout.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Over here we eat afghans!
> 
> They are biscuits (cookies), the principal flavouring ingredients are cocoa and cornflakes and they are iced with chocolate icing and topped with half a walnut.


sounds delicious!!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> Here in Oz, a mat goes on the floor and a rug goes on the bed. Rugs tended to be smaller than blankets and were often hand made or travel rugs. So what would you call a bath mat, the mat you step onto when you step out of the bath or shower? Would you call it a bath rug? And what about a shower mat, the mat you place inside the bath or shower recess to avoid slipping over? Do you call it a shower rug? Just curious, not taking the mickey here.


we have bath mats and shower mats here. we also have welcome mats and door mats. "rugs" are much larger floor coverings. "carpet" tends to be wall-to-wall floor covering. "runners" are long, narrow floor coverings that can either go along a hallway or a stair. (on stairs they are firmly attached so that no one takes a tumble.) plastic runners are also available - they are used to reduce wear on the actual floor covering. i have also seen them used to provide a nice little runway into a room that the owner does not intend people to use - just to view!

as for the things we put on beds, we have blankets and quilts (the second being a very specific type of pieced-together, multi-layered blanket). while i was growing up, i never saw a throw or afghan put on the bed. those were for use in the living room. now, however, my hubby and i need two different levels of warmth/coverage, so i have a throw on my side of the bed.

recently, i have made "lapghans" to donate to a nursing home. to my knowledge lapghan is a modern term, something like peekapoo! it's an afghan only big enough for a lap. i suppose lap robe would be the more customary term for it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

And with all these explanations what difference does it make what it's called as we know, pretty much, what one is talking about and anyone who chooses to look much more closely into a word is just looking for trouble. 
As I said before...the OP knows what an afghan is... if you re-read her post. She was just looking to stir the pot which she did. Shame on her but more shame on those who fell for it because they chose to jump to the wrong conclusion because they didn't read. (jmo)


----------



## annfarr (Nov 5, 2014)

Also, some are sight hounds...


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides not all Afghans are terrorists. There are mothers, kids, uncles, aunts, grandmothers, grandfathers etc. who are Afghans.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Komoto (Nov 4, 2014)

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that.
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that.
(Martin Luther King, Jr.)

I'm back! I've been reading all the posts but have been finishing off a project so couldn't respond. As a British Muslim woman whose father is from Pakistan (geographically sharing a border with Afghanistan) I debated for ages about how to respond to the original (and racist) offensive post, and the subsequent xenophobic remarks about "those people trying to kill my people etc" comments but, despite my strong sentiment on the matter, decided against it because it would just exacerbate the issue and potentially get nasty. Besides, my mum always taught me if I can't say something nice about someone, best to keep my gob shut instead. 
I will say however to those posters to put aside their ignirabce and prejudice and open up their minds about our fellow citizens and the world we live in.


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

Boy I've heard of nit picking, but this takes the cake!!!!
If you feel this way then so be it!! Design your own word for it, but grow up!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

janeridal said:


> And Afghanistan isn't really part of the Middle East.... Wikipedia is interesting on the subject
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_(blanket)


Interestingly, Wikipedia states that these "afghans" or throws, or blankets are called afghans because they were first made in Afghanistan and first mentioned in English in 1833. I always wondered where the term came from. Thank you for the link��.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Komoto said:


> "Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that.
> Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that.
> (Martin Luther King, Jr.)
> 
> ...


Well said. From a non Muslim from Australia who knows many Muslims I am disgusted of all the bigoted racist comments. I have wondered how Muslim knitters on this site must feel reading all those vile comments.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

zebbie said:


> ok. Let us agree to differ and put this topic to bed. Now, how about posting your favourite afghan patterns? I am knitting squares in a lovely white wool for an afghan and each square a different knitting stitch pattern - some hard some easy. It keeps my "getting old" brain active.


enough is enough! It is not rocket science to put this to bed! It is just rehashing. Points taken.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sumnerusa said:


> I don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers but is it possible that the original poster deliberately, under the guise of a legitimate question, intended to cause such a riff amongst KPr's. After rereading her/his post I actually believe that person accomplished just what he/she intended. Does anyone else see it this way. or am I off base here?


I decided to give the OP the benefit of the doubt. I believe the written word is even more difficult to discern than the spoken word. But I do believe the OP needed to be informed that not all Afghans are terrorist.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I feel sure she didn't mean to upset anyone,Sometimes a word will bring up a image,that you find upsetting,


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

There is also the 'afghan stitch' which is made with an 'afghan hook'. This is sometimes called Tunisian crochet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunisian_crochet

http://kimguzman.com/blog/why-is-afghan-stitch-called-tunisian-crochet/


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Yamyam said:


> Of course, but dont start getting political, I just wanted to know about the throw, and you must admit that we dont hear much about the nice law abiding people anywhere, they dont make the news


How can you not get political when your question has the following statement in it? "When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!"

I think it is time to rethink your perception not rename the afghan.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree...
FYI: NOT all Afghans are terrorists and NOT all terrorists are Afghans


----------



## RaeRae (Mar 24, 2011)

.... or maybe it is time for you to rethink your vision of the world?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder if any of you visited the 'Lost Treasures of Afghanistan' when it visited your city or location. It is excellent. It contains the most delicate gold jewellery, made over 2,000 years ago, plus intricate statues and other ornaments. Afghanistan has a rich history and culture, many people forget it was on the old Silk Road. Afghanistan was the first country outside of Nepal to be converted to Buddhism about 300 BC and Buddhism spread from Afghanistan to China. The people from Afghanistan are not backward, uncultured terrorists, although some tribal warlords are but they do not represent the whole of Afghanistan.


----------

